# New Z06 in My Town



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

I just saw a 06 Corvette ZO6 in Missouri. I was in awwww. but this leads into my question. How much RWHP would it take for a 2004 GTO to beat the Stock ZO6??? 

Thanks

Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Hmmm, good question, allow me to answer it.

Z06 puts down @ 430-440 at the tires, and runs a 11.7-12.0 @ 120-122.
GTO puts down @ 340-350 at the tires, and runs a 13.2-13.4 @ 106-108.

a 150 shot would do it
a blower would do it
a converter, sticky tire, full exhaust and a cam would do it
a radical heads/cam package would do it

in other words, about another 150 horsepower would put you on the same playing field.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

big_mike said:


> Hmmm, good question, allow me to answer it.
> 
> Z06 puts down @ 430-440 at the tires, and runs a 11.7-12.0 @ 120-122.
> GTO puts down @ 340-350 at the tires, and runs a 13.2-13.4 @ 106-108.
> ...


May need a little more to compensate for the weight difference and better traction on the vette, I don't believe the LS1 GTO delivers 340-350 to the tires. Maybe a 150 shot, a converter, *sticky tire*, full exhaust, heads and a cam.

But I could be wrong,


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah Mike was thinkin' 2005. I agree that it'd take at least 500 whp to hang with a Z06. Heads/Cam/Intake/LT's on an LS1 can get you between 420 ad 440, then a 100 shot would make a Z06 pretty easy to handle. That is until the Z06 spends $1700 on LT's and a cam and puts down 525+. It's gonna be hard to hang with a car with 81 more ci and that is 600 pounds lighter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

supercharge a LS2 ... you will get anywhere from 500-530 HP ..then u got a race... :willy: arty:


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guys, i was thinking, a head and cam package, converter, full exhaust, programmer, and intake. then a 75 shot. Is my engine/ transmission equipped to handle that kinda power??? Unless i bet the Z06 for 5,000 dollars and could buy a new engine/ trans. it might not be worth it.


Thanks
Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

First off, a head and cam package will raise your compression to at least 11.5:1 which is way too high to spray on using your stock pistons. heads/cam, or nitrous, cant use both, has to be one or the other. Unless you do a rebuild and put in forged pistons.

Secondly, when doing that kind of work, you would need a FULL tune, not a band-aid fix from a programmer.

Lastly, your intake is fine for up to 600hp, after that you can go with the FAST intake.

You stand a better chance of beating a Z06 on traction aside from horsepower. For example, he runs high 11's to low 12's at well into the 120 range. Whereas you can get the same ET or better based on traction but only have a trap speed of 110-112. So at the track, your "quicker" but on the street he would be "faster".


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

slonlo_350 said:


> Yeah Mike was thinkin' 2005.


I dont know why, but I keep doing that to poor Blake. I dont mean to but dangit, I keep on forgettin!

damn old age!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

04BlkGto said:


> Thanks guys, i was thinking, a head and cam package, converter, full exhaust, programmer, and intake. then a 75 shot. Is my engine/ transmission equipped to handle that kinda power??? Unless i bet the Z06 for 5,000 dollars and could buy a new engine/ trans. it might not be worth it.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Blake


the head and cam pkg is the way to go!!! it wont increass your compression ratio,{in fact you can lower it, buy getting a larger cc chamber} and get a converter that works with your new cam choice,if you increese the line pressure in the trans, it will help it from slipping, with your new found hp...and if that aint enough ?? you could spray it...hopfully the street tires will prevent you from breaking.. as they should break traction before someting breaks???? note: i said SHOULD.. there is no guarentee when you add that kind of exta hp, so dont be surprized if you smoke a u joint or a ring gear cause that stuff can happen.... :cheers


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah, Yeah. you just keep rubbing it in i only have an LS1.. :willy: Oh well one day....one day. OKay, so the best thing is heads and cam package with a Converter. Full bolt-ons

Thanks
Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Before we mislead blake, when you buy heads, they will ask you what your intended use is for them. Whether its forced induction, nitrous or naturally aspirated. This is very important as if your forced or nitrous, your compression ratio will be lowered to compensate the added pressure. BUT if you are running NA, then it increases to get the additional power. Compression is what makes power with smaller cubic inches. You cant have a 9:1 350 making 600hp but you CAN have a 9:1 540 big block making 600hp. 

As for traction, here is what -I- think you should build, and its fairly cheap. Meaning under $10,000 with labor.

Heads from the LS6
Cartek camshaft
Long tube headers
Catback WITH mufflers
3600 stall converter with shift kit using 3 washers
Upgraded half shafts and output shafts
Drag Radials
Custom dyno tuning

You will have @ 450-480 hp, about 400 will hit the pavement, and you will drop an honest 1.5 seconds from your ET, all day, every day, any day.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

slp uses AFR heads..they have 65 cc chambers,so C/R is perfectly fine...they get the hp from higher flowing heads and increased volocity...and different cam profile, i belive they are 50 state legal...the other companys find hp the same way...added compression does however increase hp but the knock senser on owr cars will retard timing so your hp gains will be usless if compression is increased too much ,belive me.. the companys that mill these heads take that into concideration....as for bolting a set of ls2 heads on ls1's i think they will fit but your going to have some issues with sensors positions that are changed in the ls2 heads??? :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

with a tuning, all that is taken care of. you never want to just bolt a set of heads and cam in a car without a tune. no no no no no.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

im not following ya, mike ????whats taken care of with a tune ????


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

taking care of knock, higher compression, timing issues, all of that is resolved for a smooth idle and daily driveability with a tune. I have seen a 13:1 355 idle as smooth as stock.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

the knock sensor retards timing by "hearing" dentonation,that shouldnt be messed with, or disabiled... allthough i have hear of some computer gurus messin with it.. because a soilid lifter, full race motor, {with modified factory computer operation in a closed loop mode} making more valve train"noise" and trigger the sensor by mistake....but that would have nothing to do with any street aplication...but fuel maps and timing curves,pluse width,speedo,rev limit,shift points,and that studid TQ management,and A/F ratios, is what tuners manipulate to get hp..... :cheers


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

oh..and compression ratio has nothing to do with ildle quality, thats the cams job.. and lobe seperation and duration, give a car that loopy idle that we all love... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

sounds like we both agree and are just getting the particulars mixed up.

back to the original question.

get heads/cam, converter, full exhaust, A TUNE, drag radials, and cross your fingers.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

big_mike said:


> a 150 shot would do it
> a blower would do it
> a converter, sticky tire, full exhaust and a cam would do it
> a radical heads/cam package would do it


The first two might put you at power parity with a new Z06.
The last two will not get you the 150hp _and_ low end torque you'd need to post up hp numbers with the Z.

You'll also need to lose about 700 pounds of ugy fat...I mean your car will need to lose about 700 pounds  and buy appropriate tires if you want to have any chance at all of beating a Z06.

I.e. you can't get there from here. 



 big_mike said:


> get heads/cam, converter, full exhaust, A TUNE, drag radials, and cross your fingers.


Just don't run for pinks.... :thumbs:

slow


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

if he can pull a GOOD short time, say 1.5 - 1.6, that will catch the Z06 driver off guard and he wont be able to reel him back in. I dont think he needs to lose 700lbs, just needs to add more power. But by all means I would stay away from the nitrous.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong but my Tuner said I could get a blower and a cam to put down 500-525 RWHP. I already have the LT headers and CIA. Right now on the last dyno tune it made 365 RWHP. Obviously a new tune as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

true. And that would be a 6psi blower, nothing elaborate at all.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

He said it would make a better daily driver than cam and head work, easily run in the 11's and have the immediate throttle response as well. I traded in my ford Lightning for the Goat and there is nothing like the response you get from the blower to me. just my opinion though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

yep, he is right on all accounts. Depending on which blower you go with, determines how stealthy it is. also remember, TIRES will probably exceed your gas budget. lol


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

You can also change the pulley to run a little more than 6psi. I live about 15 minutes from Moroso Drag strip and my ET Streets for the stock rims are coming in Wed. Want to see how much of a difference they make. Once I get the blower and cam at the first of the year I'm betting my next mod will be upgraded BMR half shafts CV joints, drive shaft etc. :willy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

DO NOT change that pulley! Or you will be asking me about rebuilds.  Im serious, dont do it !!!


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I wouldn't on this car. I did it on my Lightning and went from 7-8psi to 10psi but that is a whole different motor. I'm going to stick with the blower and cam package to keep it safe. I eventually ended up putting a built bottom end in the Lightning. I learned my lesson. I just know it works.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

true, it works, but at a HIGH price.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

:agree


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

you have yet to tell me which blower your considering. I can tell you good and bad things about each one.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> DO NOT change that pulley! Or you will be asking me about rebuilds.  Im serious, dont do it !!!


Mike is not kidding here!!! The LS1 /LS2 connecting rods will return to their original state with more than 6-8 psi. Their original state is powdered metal. It is pressed together under high heat and pressure. As far as nitrous and a blower/turbo set-up, the Con rods are definately the weak link. 
What a lot of guys are finding is use a lower boost, like 4 psi. Then add a small 50 shot of nitrous to cool the charge. You end up with the power you want and less chance of engine damage.


----------



## Jumbojet (Oct 12, 2005)

Aren't the new ZO6's trapping more like 125mph and some up to 127mph with high/mid 11sec ET's??. Like the 2005 Goats, give these new owners/tuners some time and I think the ZO6 will be tough to catch. I think some are up to 465+RWHP/420RWTQ stock. LT's/no air filter/redline fluids netted 492RWHP on a low mile car with no tune. Just some #'s to digest. I'd think a solid 550RWHPed Goat may take it in the 1/4 but the gearing of the Z will make it super-tough to beat on the top end 125+mph. JMO.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Big Mike it would be easier for you to tell me which blowers are good. I don't like the setup of the Vortech. Magnacharger has one that looks pretty stock and was built for GM engines. ATI is suppose to be coming out with a Procharger for the LS2 and they always boast the most HP gains. There is the Whipple which is what I would really like but they only sell the blower and not a whole kit. You tell me what blower would work for the LS2 with a cam. :confused


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

Below is what I know on each one that you mention, the ultimate choice is yours but me personally, I would go with a intercooled Magnuson.

Whipple - great power, but LOUD.
Magnuson - excellent power, quiet, efficient
Vortech - taps into your oil pan, loud, oil changes required more often, no intercooler standard.
ProCharger - possibly the best centrifugal charger on the market, uses its own oil, comes intercooled
Paxton - HUGE, LOUD, cheap to buy but expensive to fix, uses its own oil.
Powerdyne - cheap to get, cheap to fix, cheap to own. You get what you pay for.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Go for broke and install APS's twin turbo system with some 600 rwhp!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

I would have mentioned that but didnt think he wanted to spend over $20,000 on a forced induction system.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll pass on the Twin Turbo. For that kind of money I could drop an LS7 motor in and still have money to spend modding that motor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

Speaking of Z06's, I found some videos yall may enjoy.

*THE BELOW LINKS WERE TAKEN FROM WWW.SPDKILZ.COM*









http://www.spdkilz.net/Video-Audio/Corvette/c6z06vsgallardo.wmv









http://www.spdkilz.net/Video-Audio/Corvette/C6Z06vsCl65.wmv









http://www.spdkilz.net/Video-Audio/Corvette/C6Z06quarter.wmv


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

An LS7 crate motor will cost ya $13,000 plus another 5k to install it or so. The APS system installed will run around 14k.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

and STILL make more power.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

If I was the guy driving the Lambo I'd go jump off a bridge.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

hehe, you watched the vids huh? That Lambo had good pull til the Z06 hit the gas.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> hehe, you watched the vids huh? That Lambo had good pull til the Z06 hit the gas.


... I think the Z06 owner was a little intimidated, not only by the "Ray Ramano" look on his face but also the way he started the count down before the Lambo even got to his door. I think that if the Lambo would have been even, the race would have been a little closer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

if you look closely, the lambo was at the Z's door when he finally hit the gas. It was fair.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> if you look closely, the lambo was at the Z's door when he finally hit the gas. It was fair.


...... either way, he still would have gotten beat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

yes, either way


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> yes, either way


Yep..... either way......


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

your not very busy are you?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Nope, and I just wanted to get the last word in..... I'm _that_ "busy". :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

yeah, like THAT will ever happen!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

True.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

On another topic, I may cruise down there in the spring.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Spring is nice.... DO NOT COME IN THE SUMMER! You'll never want to move to Texas.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

make a bet? bikini's, beach parties, pssh, id never leave! and as close as you are to houston??????


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

<<<<<<<<< oh yeah 100!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

<< 648


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> make a bet? bikini's, beach parties, pssh, id never leave! and as close as you are to houston??????


The only beach parties you'll find here is at the 4 local lakes, dude... Houston is 266 miles from me, and it's not all _that_ nice. Check the map.....
http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...Hills&1s=TX&1z=76180&2a=&2c=Houston&2s=TX&2z=


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

OOPS, I meant Dallas. My bad! Like I live in texas!

Here is the map I used. And I also noticed your right close to the airport.

Mikes map of texas


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> OOPS, I meant Dallas. My bad! Like I live in texas!
> 
> Here is the map I used. And I also noticed your right close to the airport.
> 
> Mikes map of texas


Yep, right down the freeway from DFW International Airport, do you see Saginaw on your map? That is where I live.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

is there ANY road in texas that isnt arrow straight?????


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> is there ANY road in texas that isnt arrow straight?????


A couple, not very many, you have to remember it's relatively flat out here....


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

I have SOOO got to move........

Did you know its 1350 miles from my town to yours? Fark, thats 20 hours!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Holy crap! Well, yell at me in the spring and we'll get together and figure something out. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

you got it bossman! woman still wont be back by then........


----------



## V8EST (Oct 15, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> I just saw a 06 Corvette ZO6 in Missouri. I was in awwww. but this leads into my question. How much RWHP would it take for a 2004 GTO to beat the Stock ZO6???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Blake


I found car like *HSV HRT 427* http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/frame.php?file=car.php&carnum=1488

Specs:

General specifications 
Record last updated Before 12 / 01 / 2004 
Country of origin Australia 
Produced in 2002 
Introduced at 2002 Sydney Motorshow 
Numbers built N/A 
Body design N/A 
Weight 1575 kilo / 3472.3 lbs 
Drivetrain 
Engine Chevrolet C5R 90º V 8 
Engine Location Front , longitudinally mounted 
Displacement 6.980 liter / 425.9 cu in 
Valvetrain 2 valves / cylinder, OHV 
Fuel feed Fuel injection 
Aspiration Naturally Aspirated 
Gearbox Tremec T56 M12 6 speed Manual 
Drive Rear wheel drive 
Performance figures 
Power 560 bhp / 418 KW @ 6000 rpm 
Torque 780 Nm / 575 ft lbs @ 4800 rpm 
BHP/Liter 80 bhp / liter 
Power to weight ratio 0.36 bhp / kg 
Top Speed 300 km/h / 186 mph 
0-60 mph Acceleration 3.8 s 

I think that bit over 600bhp might good to be same speed in the street, but to beat new Z06, hm... well GTO need maby 650bhp or more. Z06 is lighter and 7,0 engine is strong as pittbull. :willy: 

C6 and new Z06 are really fast cars. C5 has similar performance as LT2 GTO´s. That´s my opinion.




******** said:


> Before we mislead blake, when you buy heads, they will You cant have a 9:1 350 making 600hp but you CAN have a 9:1 540 big block making 600hp.
> 
> As for traction, here is what -I- think you should build, and its fairly cheap. Meaning under $10,000 with labor.


Just thinking: is someone have done BBC conversion for 04-06 Goat?
Is there enought space to put there ex. 502 or bigger?


----------

